# Pricing Block Layers



## eoin (7 Dec 2015)

Hi

I heard the going rate around the area I wish to build is 60/70c a block.

I have no idea what this should or does usually include. Basically all I know is that is doesn't include materials and that the block work for the footings is usually a bit less per block.

The build would consist of a standard cavity wall with insulation.

Does the blocklayer employ his own labourer at the 60/70c a block rate?

The house will have a precast concrete 1st floor. (Which I imagine would make things easier for the blocklayer doing the work.)

When it comes to sills, lintels and insulation between the cavity walls would these normally be extra?

Other than the materials and price per block what else should I budget for?


----------



## quadrangle (4 Mar 2016)

It is up to you to determine what the blocklayer is pricing for. A price per block figure is not really a relevant figure due to extra work with insulation, sills, lintels etc. 

Most people get a set price for the full job including extras and then divide by the number of blocks which becomes a price per block.


----------



## noproblem (4 Mar 2016)

Blocklayer price usually includes, blocks, fitting lentils, cills, insulation, etc, up to wall plate but only the labour. You buy all the materials. 
Personally, I would let the blocklayer buy the material, use it as he needs it and pay him when job complete. This way, they're getting the blocks they want, etc and will probably buy all of it cheaper than you anyway. Also less chance of theft as they'll get what they need for the week or whatever, plus the cement will be fresh. If they offer to buy the material rather than yourself, don't question the offer and stay friendly with them because 99.9% want to do a good job and take pride in that.


----------

